# Frame neu laden



## theone (29. Jan 2007)

Wie lade ich eine Seite bzw. ein Frame mit Java Code im Sun Studio Creaotr 2 neu. Also ich hab 3 frames und will zB durch überprüfung ein Frame neu laden, weil sich da was verändert. Wie tu ich das mit JAVa Code? 

mit Java Skript wär es ja kein Problem, aber wie ruf ich dann diese Methode auf'? 

Bitte um Hilfe und hoffe mein Problem ist verständlihc


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (29. Jan 2007)

Hae? Hast du ne Desktop-Anwendung? Falls ja: JFrame#repaint


----------



## theone (29. Jan 2007)

Sun Studio Creator 2 --> Webanwendung


----------



## theone (30. Jan 2007)

Sry, für Doppelpost, aber ich brauch wirklich dringend eure Hilfe:

ich hab folgenden Button:
<ui:button action="#{Home.button1_action}" binding="#{Home.button1}" id="button1" onClick="parent.men.location.reload()" style="position: absolute; left: 216px; top: 144px" text="Button"/>

dieser macht in der Methode folgendes:
this.getSessionBean1().setFehler(....);

Ich habe ein Frame, dass diese Fehlermeldung ausgibt, allerdings muss dieses dazu neu geladen werden. Ich habe jetzt probiert über *onClick="parent.men.location.reload()"* dieses Frame neu zu laden, was auch funktioniert, allerdings schreibt er mir nur jedes 2te mal die Fehlermeldung raus. Also im Klartext, er ladet das Frame neu und macht mir erst dann die vorher angegeben Methode: this.getSessionBean1().setFehler(....);

Wie kann ich die Reihenfolge umdrehen? Damit zuerst die Fehlermeldung ins Bean geschrieben wird und dann erst das Frame samt ausgegebener Fehlermeldung neu geladen wird???

Ich hoffe mein Anliegen ist klar formuliert!!

mfg


----------



## theone (7. Feb 2007)

Also weiß keiner was?


----------

